
Python vs Haskell : An unsatisfying exercise in comparative code linguistics - rayvega
http://sandersn.com/blog//index.php/2010/01/05/python-vs-haskell-an-unsatisfying-exerci
======
zeteo
I've been deeming Haskell an amazing language ever since I've been a TA for a
college course using it. For almost all students, this was barely their second
CS course. Imagine my amazement when I started seeing them draw fractals for
one assignment, solving a classical AI problem (n queens) for another, and
parsing HTML for a problem set! Along many other interesting tasks (they had
about 20 problem sets and assignments in total). I walked away from that
experience with a very healthy respect for Haskell's power, especially when
approached with a fresh mind.

